# feral q's



## birdlover1001 (Sep 13, 2005)

I'm adopting a feral on Sat. and need to know more about perches. 

I was gonna use pvc pipe and attach it to the walls of her loft, but is that to smooth? 

Where can I buy leg ties, at an avian vet, or petsmart/co? 

What are some common mistakes beginners make? 

Tips on holding techniques? 

How do these names sound, they're greek- Athena, Selene, Themis. 

Got a name idea? please post!!


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

birdlover1001 said:


> I'm adopting a feral on Sat. and need to know more about perches.
> 
> I was gonna use pvc pipe and attach it to the walls of her loft, but is that to smooth?


Get a coarse textured Brick...Pigeons do not 'perch' on branches and round things like Song Birds...they are "Rock Birds"...




> Where can I buy leg ties, at an avian vet, or petsmart/co?


Why would you wish to do that?



> What are some common mistakes beginners make?


See above, and below...



> Tips on holding techniques?
> 
> How do these names sound, they're greek- Athena, Selene, Themis.
> 
> Got a name idea? please post!!


How do you intend to keep the Bird?

Indoors? Out doors?

Big Cage, small Cage, no Cage?

What is the sourse of this 'feral'?

How old is the Bird?

Do you have other 'pets'? If so, what are they?

Are there children around?

Do you know anyone in your area who knows anything about Pigeons or has them humanely and where the Birds are happy, healthy, free flying, cared for without it being imposition and immodest degrees of meddleing ?

There is lots and lots to this...

Even many of the basics are not known to most practioners or keepers.

But for a good beginning, review all of the above...

 

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## birdlover1001 (Sep 13, 2005)

Sorry, a colorful leg band, I might get other pigeons/doves, I want to be able to tell them apart, for sure. traci ss (?) mentioned them and I thought they could be useful.  

The bird will be kept outside in a separate loft, but the loft is inside my chicken coop, which has adequate ventilation. Loft is 6ft by 5ft 10 inches. 

The raptor conservancy adopted about 20 from someone who no longer wanted them. They are not, however, very tame, at the same time they r not totally crazy when you hold them. 

I'm not sure about its age, it can fly, i'll post a pic on sat. or sun. 

Yes, I have cats, a dog, guineas, and chickens. None but the chickens will be anywhere near the pigeon. 

My brother is 6 but he knows if he ever so much as opens the pen, he'll be in deep trouble. 

No, I don't know anyone else with pigeons or doves, but will find someone at the fair, because there is a pigeon show there. 

Thanx in advance for advice.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Clair,

The names you are thinking of are very nice and got me thinking as well.

It would probably be good for you to familiarize yourself with the search engine
above in the PT toolbar so that you can look up topics of interest, get some ideas and if you have questions go from there.

Also, in the main menu area under Pigeon Daily, there is a resource section on pigeons that is very informative and has a sticky providing links to the Pigeon
Supply Houses. I don't band the few birds that I have, but there are bands
thru the supply houses for adult pijies. Also, it is good to have meds on hand 
for common health issues that pigeons have.

Another area to point you to would be a diet/health regimine for your friend so that you have to use meds as little as possible. Hopefully others will be along with somemore suggestions for you.

Hope you enjoy your new friend,

fp


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello and thank you for adopting a feral pigeon.

Here is a thread you might check out for pigeon care:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=10848


----------

